# NEW SHOES



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Here ya go brent


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

looks good.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Looks good Jon a thon like em better then the zillas on the old brute


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks good!


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

Looks good!


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Looks great. Really love those M12 Diesels.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Looking good I wonder who hooked you up with a killer deal on that setup


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

:goodnews:I WANNA GIVE A SHOUT OUT TO MY BOI BRENT AT B&C RACING FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THESE NEW SHOES. :cowbell_snl:


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

ha ha nice hollar at me when you get back into town and we'll do some riding out at enid


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

They look good!!! I was looking at getting some too, but for $840 a set I think I will pass.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

$840 for a set of what? I hope you mean rims and tires


----------



## jlgil73 (Jun 20, 2011)

They look GREAT!!


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Brute650i said:


> $840 for a set of what? I hope you mean rims and tires


Thats just tires!! I have heard from another guy up here that they are amazing but for that price I will pass. What kind of price can you get me on rims and tires 28's with 212's?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Canada... they rape ya'll on everything dont they.


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ Canada... they rape ya'll on everything dont they.


u betcha! i see u guys with quads for sale on here for like 5 grand or less and they would likely sell for 8 or 9 up here. its ridiculous, there are guys up here that make a living by going to the states and buying sleds an quads and selling em for twice the price up here.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Ya it is pretty sick. Up here we half to build our bikes one piece at a time or as we can afford it. It took me 3 years to get mine were it is. The only reason I got a Muzzy is because it was used.


----------

